# Anyone attending ARGC London for Treatment



## Andante (Jan 26, 2009)

Dear all,

I'm new to this and have never written on a forum before so here goes !!

Anyone attending ARGC or clinics in London for treatment?.

Started on this journey last year and had first IVF/ICSI carried out in March 08 unable to do transfer due to complications post egg retrieval and 3 blastocysts were frozen. Have had two laps with removal of endo and a number of investigations since. Decided to go ahead with medicated FET, 2 blasts survived the thaw and were transferred unfortunately BFN on 9.02.09 . I had tried to cover all eventualities and had some immune testing done, was placed on Heparin and Prednisone (couldn't take aspirin due to stomach ulceration!) , acupuncture, yoga, unpaid leave from a very stressful job, don't want to have any regrets as I see this as our window!!. I sound like an old crock when I read this!!!

I do not feel that there is enough expertise in immune issues in Ireland and hear that ARGC is the place to go. Really looking for some advice!!! Any success stories for the women who didn't meet their partners until later in life

Mozart

41 TTC 2 years DH 38 male infertility factor
March 08 1st IVF/ICSI- 2 Day 5 and 1 Day 6 Blast (still frozen)
July 08 1st Lap Diagnosed Endo no treatment ??
Oct 08 2nd Lap Endo removed[/color]
Medicated FET Jan 09 BFN 9.02.09


----------



## encore (May 27, 2004)

hello and welcome.  there is a whole board devoted to argc.....hang on a mo.  i'll find it.


----------



## encore (May 27, 2004)

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=210.0

click here. there are loads and loads and loads of ladies who will 'show' you around. x

i'm an argc girl. they've given me my family. xx


----------



## Andante (Jan 26, 2009)

Encore,

Many thanks for that link. Did you travel to London??/ Would like to know how people manage treatment remotely? etc.,

Thanks again your reply re your three children brought tears to my eyes.

Thanks again,
Mozart.


----------



## encore (May 27, 2004)

i was living in london at the time.  I recall in the past there have been people travelling from abroad for tx.  they (and others who had to travel long distances from within the UK) stayed in accommodation in the area.  treatment at the argc is very full on, phone calls every day to instruct you on the drugs to inject, scans at least every second day, and blood tests daily.

but ask away on the board.  i promise they will welcome you.  just jump in!  i wish you the very best of luck. xxxx


----------



## Clodagh (Feb 1, 2008)

Hi Mozart
Just wanted to butt in and ask where did you get your blast transfer done? Was it in N.Ireland?
Thanks
Clodagh


----------



## lia.g (Aug 3, 2008)

Mozart

Can I ask what immune testing you had done and where you had it done?

I've just had a failed FET and have always been worried about immune issues.

Good luck with your future tx.  I've heard lots of positive stories about ARGC and might consider it myself in the future.

Lia


----------



## Andante (Jan 26, 2009)

Lia,

I had some immune testing done at the Sims Clinic Dublin at my own request, I don't know how comprehensive it is? but it is worth asking.  

Best of luck,
Mozart.


----------



## Andante (Jan 26, 2009)

Hi Clodagh,

I had my blast transfer done at the Sims Clinic Dublin, they decided to do this due to my age and male infertility issue. 

Best of luck,
Mozart


----------



## Andante (Jan 26, 2009)

Encore,

Many thanks for your reply. My concern is that I have taken unpaid leave from work and am due to return soon. Have got an ARGC appointment but not until May am wondering if I would need more time off to make it a possibility. The journey continues but feel that we'll have to wrap it up soon as I'm 42 in April and feel that I also need to be realistic. 

Thanks again, I'll get on to the ARGC link.

Mozart.


----------



## encore (May 27, 2004)

mozart, mr t has no hesitation in giving people a sick certificate for the entire time a treatment would take.  including the 2ww.


----------



## Andante (Jan 26, 2009)

Encore,

Thanks a mill for that...food for thought. I'm exploring all options if we are going to go again it will be pretty soon and if not successful I think I'll do some further study while I wait to move up adoption list. We were wise last year when we learnt of our infertility issues and applied.

Thanks again,
Mozart


----------



## katie1971 (Feb 16, 2005)

Hi there - just saw your post after logging onto FF after a long absence. Thought my story might give you some hope. I did 4 cycles of ICSI over the last few years...2 privately in Belfast at Origin, one in ARGC and a final NHS one with the RVH. Strangely it was my last NHS cycle that came good and I am now the proud Mum of an 11 month old boy. Even more strange is the fact that I fell pregnant naturally when he was still quite small and am due again in July. So, I'm going to have 2 kids under the age of 2! Odd how things work out. 
Re ARGC, I thought they were great and would definitely have gone again if I hadn't been waiting for my NHS cycle. When I found out I was pregnant I went straight back over there for another 2 weeks to have my early pregnancy monitored and they were able to support a continued drug regime - whereas with the RVH, once the pregnancy was confirmed, they didn't want to know me anymore!

Reason I was on the site again is that I just suggested that my sister, who has a tiny flat in Stockwell in London should consider hosting the occasional ARGC girl who needs to stay somewhere on a really tight budget - say £30 per night. She seems happy to give it a try & knows from me all about keeping a shelf free in the fridge for drugs etc. She has a very small spare room she'd be willing to let out for short periods. Its a 2 minute walk to the tube, couple of stops to Oxford Circus and then a 10 minute walk to the clinic. If you know anyone who might be interested, just post me.

I wish you all the very best of luck...it's a hard time when you're going through cycles.

Katie


----------



## Andante (Jan 26, 2009)

Katie,

Firstly congrats on the birth of your first child and the forthcoming birth of baby no. 2 brilliant news. Thank-you too for that kind suggestion re your sister in Stockwell, I am in the lucky position that if I decide to go ahead with the ARGC treatment that I have lots of places to stay with family and friends in London. I know London well as I use to live and work there. It is a great idea re your sister though and would take a big strain off anyone who is attending treatment.

Thanks again and best of luck.
Mozart


----------



## galaxy girl (Feb 12, 2008)

mozart if you check out NI girls hread a couple of the girls there are attending ARGC at the moment. I thought about it but decided on care notts as i have no london contacts and the expense would have been a killer therefore. You are lucky to have family and friends to stay with!! hope all goes well

GG


----------

